# League of Legends



## -=MosQuito=- (20. Januar 2013)

Für die ,die mal was andres testen wollen und es noch nicht kennen hier mal einen link für lol

Werbt einen freund Aktion
* Link entfernt *

 Ist ein schönes MOBA, man spielt gegen andre 3v3 oder 5v5, ist komplett kostenlos.Außer man möchte seinem Champion ein andres Aussehen verpassen, dann kostet es Geld.

und hier mal ein link zum gameplay http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pSmc4C1KXrs


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2013)

hmm *Aufsicht ruf*


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Januar 2013)

Wir haben bereits ein ganzes Forum zu LoL: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/305-league-of-legends/


----------

